# Green Friday at The Vault (Insane Offers)



## George Seeds (Nov 25, 2019)

Black Friday is always Green Friday at The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store! 

This year we have a 15% discount code, an absolute ton of cannabis seeds to giveaway in our competition, discounts on breeders, on purchase promos and lots of bonus freebies on all orders placed between Nov 25th through to Dec 2nd (Inclusive)! 

Read more and enter the giveaway at https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/green-friday-at-the-vault-insane-offers 

Please help us out by sharing this far and wide.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 25, 2019)

Let's do this George..


----------



## omgBoNg (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd prefer autos, been growing fems for awhile. Time for presto chango, try something new.


----------



## MichiGreen (Nov 25, 2019)

That IS a great sale!
I'd like to try some of those autos, and make some baby-autos...


----------



## Zephyrs (Nov 25, 2019)

I would like to try an auto of any of them ya got. Another great promo, thanks for a shot!


----------



## mmjmon (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd love some Fem seeds please. Thank you.


----------



## Dewin420 (Nov 25, 2019)

Autos for me please gorgeous George


----------



## brayman (Nov 25, 2019)

I'd love to try any autos as they are my love


----------



## MojoDoja (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm your boy George! Fems all day!


----------



## Nizza (Nov 25, 2019)

excellent Fem's please rock on vault!


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 25, 2019)

Seed me


----------



## machamillion (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm in george.


----------



## omgBoNg (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm curious is this THE jorge cervantes, or supposed to be. Would be pretty f'n cool, just sayin'.


----------



## grapenut2457 (Nov 25, 2019)

In it to win it please....


----------



## Rayi (Nov 25, 2019)

Do much going on at the vault. I would like some fems


----------



## George Seeds (Nov 26, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> I'm curious is this THE jorge cervantes, or supposed to be. Would be pretty f'n cool, just sayin'.


unfortunately not


----------



## thewanderer718 (Nov 26, 2019)

Fems for me. Awesome green day give away.


----------



## rockyracer (Nov 26, 2019)

Fems for me on this one im in again good luck everyone


----------



## At0mAnt80 (Nov 26, 2019)

Fems please! Always need medicine going in my gardens! Love what you guys do!


----------



## It's not oregano (Nov 26, 2019)

Autos for me please. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Freed111 (Nov 26, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> Black Friday is always Green Friday at The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store!
> 
> This year we have a 15% discount code, an absolute ton of cannabis seeds to giveaway in our competition, discounts on breeders, on purchase promos and lots of bonus freebies on all orders placed between Nov 25th through to Dec 2nd (Inclusive)!
> 
> ...


Definitely fem seeds please


----------



## 1shaggyDude (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm in for some fems. Thanks for the give away George


----------



## PJ Diaz (Nov 26, 2019)

I like fems.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Nov 26, 2019)

Autos! Thanks for the contest.


----------



## Catpotwoman (Nov 26, 2019)

Autos! Thanks for this contest.


----------



## Ringodog (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm in all the way for the Fem Package. Very nice promo, once again, from The Vault.


----------



## The Outdoorsman 101 (Nov 26, 2019)

Im in


----------



## Saro01 (Nov 26, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> Black Friday is always Green Friday at The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store!
> 
> This year we have a 15% discount code, an absolute ton of cannabis seeds to giveaway in our competition, discounts on breeders, on purchase promos and lots of bonus freebies on all orders placed between Nov 25th through to Dec 2nd (Inclusive)!
> 
> ...


Fems please!! Thanks George, you guys seriously kill it man!!


----------



## Saro01 (Nov 26, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> Black Friday is always Green Friday at The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store!
> 
> This year we have a 15% discount code, an absolute ton of cannabis seeds to giveaway in our competition, discounts on breeders, on purchase promos and lots of bonus freebies on all orders placed between Nov 25th through to Dec 2nd (Inclusive)!
> 
> ...


Fems pretty please!! Thanks George!!


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Nov 26, 2019)

thanks for the chance at winning some of these awesome genetics I’d prefer fems #thevaultrules


----------



## TommyTutone (Nov 27, 2019)

I would love the Fem Bundle! Thank You!


----------



## bertaluchi (Nov 28, 2019)

I love some autos for sure!


----------



## Jwonder82 (Dec 1, 2019)

Would love to try some autos, thank you George & The Vault.


----------



## Saro01 (Dec 1, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> Black Friday is always Green Friday at The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store!
> 
> This year we have a 15% discount code, an absolute ton of cannabis seeds to giveaway in our competition, discounts on breeders, on purchase promos and lots of bonus freebies on all orders placed between Nov 25th through to Dec 2nd (Inclusive)!
> 
> ...


Fems please! Thanks George! And The Vault!


----------



## f series (Dec 1, 2019)

Put me on the auto list, thanks again George, and vault


----------



## Tommy_Bahama (Dec 1, 2019)

I grow both types, but my heart goes to autos, and I would love to win some.


----------



## JimmiP (Dec 2, 2019)

I would love to give the feminized bundle a go. January 1st in Illinois medical card holder's get to start growing legally and I would love to give them a spot in my first legal grow. Thanks for the opportunity and good luck to all!


----------



## George Seeds (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks to all that entered, it was an amazing Green Friday event, thank you all.

The winners here are:

Fems: won by @MojoDoja
Autos: won by @Catpotwoman

Please send me a PM with your T Shirt size and postal name and address please so I can ship you, your prizes.

We still have tons of promos live for you to enter, check them out at https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/latest-offers and make sure you never miss another Vault promo – sign up for our newsletter at http://goo.gl/Bt2Ba2


----------



## DirtyDogs446 (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow let's go this


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 4, 2019)

From one winner to the other winners, congrats super stoked. 
@MojoDoja 
@Catpotwoman


----------



## MojoDoja (Dec 4, 2019)

Hell yea! Thank you for the giveaways George! You da best! <33 I will be PMing you!


----------



## mmjmon (Dec 4, 2019)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## omgBoNg (Dec 14, 2019)

@George Seeds 
#teamvault you guys are awesome, what a nice surprise this morning


----------



## MojoDoja (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice @omgBoNg still waiting for mine think today or tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## Dewin420 (Dec 16, 2019)

MojoDoja said:


> Nice @omgBoNg still waiting for mine think today or tomorrow will be the day!


I have a pa jage waiting at the post office. That i cant pick up until 1. Been sitting on the parcel slip all weekend. Think this will be it. So excited to get it. Hope its nOt something else


----------



## MojoDoja (Dec 16, 2019)

Haha I heard the mail guy today ran outside, its my girlfriends bath and body works


----------



## Dewin420 (Dec 16, 2019)

MojoDoja said:


> Haha I heard the mail guy today ran outside, its my girlfriends bath and body works


Shit bro hope I dont get that.lol


----------



## Dewin420 (Dec 16, 2019)

Got my auto prize all the way to the west coast of canada. @George Seeds #teamvault. Awesomeness. I cant believe how fast it got to my place. You guys rock


----------



## Catpotwoman (Dec 18, 2019)

Just arrived. Looks like you early responders got the last Northern Lights, so they threw in another Glue Gelato for me.

Thanks, @George Seeds and Vault team!


----------



## Realbax (Dec 23, 2019)

George Seeds said:


> Black Friday is always Green Friday at The Vault Cannabis Seeds Store!
> 
> This year we have a 15% discount code, an absolute ton of cannabis seeds to giveaway in our competition, discounts on breeders, on purchase promos and lots of bonus freebies on all orders placed between Nov 25th through to Dec 2nd (Inclusive)!
> 
> ...




Count me in please. Thank you


----------

